# Exposure Lights Spark LED Fahrradlampe / Highend- Lampe nur 72g!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## es83 (3. Oktober 2010)

Wohl die leichteste und hochwertigste LED-Lampe bei sagenhaften 220 Lumen!!!!!!!!!:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...spark-led-fahrradlampe-highend-lampe/12700171


----------

